# A side of Scott Skiles that you might not know



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Skiles

_While in East Lansing, he was arrested and charged with felony possession of cocaine and misdemeanor possession of marijuana. The cocaine charge was dropped when Skiles pleaded guilty to the marijuana possession. He was arrested and charged with drunken driving a year later and served 15 days in jail. During his senior season, Skiles committed a parole violation on an earlier marijuana conviction, and served a brief jail sentence[1]._

WOW... That is the first word that came when I read this portion. This is the coach that says to 'do things the right way'. Why would the Bulls players play for this guy when he was arrested numerous times and seemed to have drug addiction problems?? Skiles also took the easy way out as well...

Granted, Phil Jackson admitted that he did drugs in his lifetime but he has 9 rings to back that up and 1 more title as a player. I'm now really starting to doubt whether he is the right coach to lead the Bulls to a championship. So in conclusion, he has drug problems but won't allow a player to wear a headband??? What kind of logic is that SKILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pax, next time you hire someone, you should look at the person's resume.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

_"My problem would not be 'can I play in the game?' It would be, 'can I get up the next morning?' That's one of the reasons I stopped playing. I got tired of crawling to the breakfast table the next morning." _

Another thing to add. This is a quote from Scott Skiles. What a lazy bum!!! Can't believe he would say things like this. Get this guy out of here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


>


:rotf:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Aw damn TD, you beat me to it!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Gold TD, pure gold.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Hahaha

My guess as why he was crawling to the breakfast table was the various amount of injuries (particularly his knee) he endured during his career.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

bullybullz said:


> _"My problem would not be 'can I play in the game?' It would be, 'can I get up the next morning?' That's one of the reasons I stopped playing. I got tired of crawling to the breakfast table the next morning." _
> 
> Another thing to add. This is a quote from Scott Skiles. What a lazy bum!!! Can't believe he would say things like this. Get this guy out of here!!!!!!!!!!!!


bb,

This quote is taken way out of context. Skiles had back issues at the time, he physically was crawling to the breakfest table. 

Regarding his college troubles with the law, well it was college. :biggrin: Skiles isn't a choir boy but he did manage to straighten his life out and made the most of his ability on the basketball court.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

But does he weigh more than a duck?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Skiles
> 
> *Granted, Phil Jackson admitted that he did drugs in his lifetime but he has 9 rings to back that up and 1 more title as a player*. I'm now really starting to doubt whether he is the right coach to lead the Bulls to a championship. So in conclusion, he has drug problems but won't allow a player to wear a headband??? What kind of logic is that SKILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pax, next time you hire someone, you should look at the person's resume.


old news aside, it's ok for a player to be a drug user as long he has championships to back it up?

_What kind of logic is that_ indeed.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm surprised anyone was unaware of Skiles' trouble in his MSU days. He talks about it pretty often:



> After a rocky start that included a $10,000 team fine for saying he was participating in the slam-dunk contest for the "free money," Skiles said Thomas is growing. Skiles added those who judge should pause for perspective and think what they were doing at age 20.
> 
> "Getting in trouble," Skiles responded, alluding to his well-publicized drug and alcohol arrests when asked the logical follow-up of what he was doing at that age.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,6580360.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Beauty TD

Skiles follows that pattern of many "born again" Republicans. They had a rough time during their younger days and when they grew up straightened out and got a job, they give no quarter with young people while they are currently goofing off.
In Skiles case though, I see a man who is less a condemning preacher, and more a teacher.

Skiles may be the among the first Republicans I have ever defended and among the few I admire as people. I think He is yards more genuine and of solid character than our President, who in contrast took about 25 years get his personal life together, and was a bad business man before entering politics and ruining our country's reputation, poverty gap, budget, middle class prospects and foreign policy. But I digress :lol: 

Sports and homerism, what strange bedfellows it inspires


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> ...
> He is yards more genuine and of solid character than our President, who in contrast took about 25 years get his personal life together, and was a bad business man before entering politics and ruining our country's reputation, poverty gap, budget, middle class prospects and foreign policy. But I digress :lol:


Don't forget when he went back in time. He burned Rome to the ground, shot Lincoln, & started WW2.

Oh yeah, I blame Bush cause I'm overweight too!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Sigifrith said:


> Don't forget when he went back in time. He burned Rome to the ground, shot Lincoln, & started WW2.


IIiiieeee don't think time travel to the past is a possibilty sigs. Again, it looks like you have way too much faith in George Bush



> Oh yeah, I blame Bush cause I'm overweight too!


Ok, now you're being outrageous. George Bush is in great shape mister, and regular people have less money to buy food these days. I think this is a stretch even for sarcasm as being too unbelievable to use as such given Bush's economic policies and the impact they've had on the poverty line and middle class pocketbooks. As such, it strikes as unusable sarcasm :biggrin:


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> old news aside, it's ok for a player to be a drug user as long he has championships to back it up?
> 
> _What kind of logic is that_ indeed.


Well, if doing drugs helps win championships, then HELL YEAH!!!! But more likely than not, drugs will ruin your life so I would stay away from it (Len Bias, Shawn Kemp).


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

TripleDouble said:


>


Oh yeah, what the HELL does this mean???


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

bullybullz said:


> Oh yeah, what the HELL does this mean???


 I think it means you are no rolling stone because you have moss on your back


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

fleetwood macbull said:


> I think it means you are no rolling stone because you have moss on your back


Right......


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bully, they're giving you a hard time b/c Skiles's past indiscretions are widely known on the board, contrary to the thread title.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

bullybullz said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Skiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it was OK for Phil to do drugs and booze because he's won Championships? 

I think, like Skiles, the boozing and drugs came before he got an opportunity to win a few rings?


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Here's another one;

I once read a post that was part of thread attacking Scott Skiles where he was called Republican and A Bush Supporter. 

.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Here's another one;
> 
> I once read a post that was part of thread attacking Scott Skiles where he was called Republican and A Bush Supporter.
> 
> .



That is a misrepresentation of the post.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I think it's a good point though. It's probably not easy to listen to a hypocrite. About Phil, I was young when those Bulls were runnin, so I never really heard about the inner workings of the team, was he a tough *** like this? Well, I guess you can point to Rodman, there's 0 chance Skaxson signs someone like him. So I wouldn't say it's worse because he wins, but because Skaxson are such hard asses about every team member having to be a choir boy, to the point of disregarding the results on the court. Everyone who talks Bulls points to Detroit as the model, but the Bulls would have never traded for Rasheed.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> That is a misrepresentation of the post.


Huh?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Huh?



You said:



> I once read a post that was part of thread attacking Scott Skiles where he was called Republican and A Bush Supporter.


The post itself did not state that Skiles was a Bush supporter. It did call him a Republican. Those are different things.

You said that the post was attacking Scott Skiles. The opposite is true. In fact, the poster said that he "defended" and "admired" Skiles.

I assume you're talking about Fleetwood's post, right? It's the only post in this thread that you could be referring to, that I see.

I think it's important to address whatever Fleetwood's thoughts are honestly and not put words into his mouth. We spend too much time on this board attacking things that people never said. I think posters have a responsibility to be accurate.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

jnrjr79 said:


> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The title of the Thread is "A Side of Scott Skiles that you might not know".

It seemed the direction of this thread had gone in a humorous direction and people were posting newspapers that one might have a hard time figuring out what it means. So I thought I'd add something I thought humorous that was "A side of Scott Skiles you might not know.

I realize that my comments were not related to the original post at the top of the thread, nor was my reference. BUT, a LONG TIME AGO a guy who no longer posts here once said in a thread that was dedicated to attacking Skiles when he first got here, during that first loosing season, mentioned in a addition to being a bad coach, that Skiles had voted for Bush and was a Republican as further proof he should never have been hired or was in some way a bad person.


It was a joke. I thought it applied to the title of thread. If someone posts something directly that I can comment on I will do it, but this was an obscure reference.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> The title of the Thread is "A Side of Scott Skiles that you might not know".
> 
> It seemed the direction of this thread had gone in a humorous direction and people were posting newspapers that one might have a hard time figuring out what it means. So I thought I'd add something I thought humorous that was "A side of Scott Skiles you might not know.
> 
> ...


Ah geez. My mistake. I thought you meant in _this_ thread.

:cheers: 

I hope I didn't just kill what was a pretty funny thread. Ha.


----------

